# P2NP synthesis, poor quality?



## adamen (Mar 6, 2022)

Hello members. I'd like to ask for your opinion (I don't speak English). I have a friend who makes amphetamines from P2NP (maybe that's how I refer to nabh4/cuci2). The only interesting thing about ready-made amphetamines is that I just don't feel the huge euphoria that I should feel, it's not strong. In fact, I use a small dose (0.05 g). I tried several doses, but it's unchanged. I've shown it to a lot of people I know, and they share the same opinion. But if I take a high-quality Dutch amphetamine, my brain goes away, even though it's supposed to have less amphetamines in it. Where's the fault? Thank you!


----------



## HIGGS BOSSON

You need to disassemble the synthesis technique, perhaps your friend somewhere makes mistakes


----------



## adamen

he says he is not mistaken. There is no impurity in his product, I might think so. Clean, odorless, dry powder! But even then I don't understand why the polluted Holland speed was better?


----------



## HEISENBERG

adamen said:


> he says he is not mistaken. There is no impurity in his product, I might think so. Clean, odorless, dry powder! But even then I don't understand why the polluted Holland speed was better?



adamenIt is desirable to break down the composition of each of the substances. Amphetamine is not supposed to give "explosive" euphoria. I assume that the Dutch amphetamine you tried has impurities, possibly methamphetamine.


----------



## adamen

HEISENBERG said:


> It is desirable to break down the composition of each of the substances. Amphetamine is not supposed to give "explosive" euphoria. I assume that the Dutch amphetamine you tried has impurities, possibly methamphetamine.



HEISENBERGdoes that mean the whole thing is just a lie illusion about amphetamine? People have no idea what pure amphetamine is like, but if it is, it will be very difficult to reform. I look at the quantity (weighed) 0.03g is enough for a good trip


----------



## HEISENBERG

adamen said:


> does that mean the whole thing is just a lie illusion about amphetamine? People have no idea what pure amphetamine is like, but if it is, it will be very difficult to reform. I look at the quantity (weighed) 0.03g is enough for a good trip



adamenPeople are often mistaken about what a substance is supposed to look like and what effects it is supposed to have. A street drug at different dealers may have the same name, such as amphetamine. At the same time, this product may have a different synthesis route for each dealer. And each user has different physiological characteristics. We can only talk about some averages. In order to talk substantively, we need to take apart each sample by composition and talk to the user of this substance, and the user's anamnesis may also play a role here.


----------

